# AML Code 332 Brass 10FT Diamater Curve track. Euro NG.



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

How many pieces would I need to make a complete circle? Thanks. The box comes with 12 pieces.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

With AC it's 12, probably the same. 

John


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok,
so if a 1:29 scale engine calls for a minimum diameter of 8.5 ft, then 10ft should be adequate? I know going even bigger would be better, but more money too.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I ended up going with 11.5 Diameter Track, so a Radius of 5 Feet and some odd inches. What I would like to know though is where Accucraft is pulling there info from. They say that their live steam version of the AML K4 needs a minimum Diameter of 8.5 Feet. That is from the specs found out on their site, but they said 6.5 feet for the sparky version. Talking with Greg, that seems ridiculous. On Garden Railway Magazines site under their review of the AML K4 sparky, they tested it on a 4 foot radius track and while it ran, it definitely did not look prototypical. 

Now, if you go to Southern Steam trains, it gives the minimum Radius for all the Aster live steam trains. For the K4 which is smaller at 1:32 rather than AML's 1:29th, they call for the minimum radius at 8 Feet, so a 16 Foot Diameter. Now, I am guessing this is the minimum because that is what will make the train look more prototypical when running. The Berkshire is up to 10.5 Radius as the min.


So, with the K4 by AML being in 1:29 and a few inches longer then the Aster version, I don't really see how Accucraft is saying 4 Foot Radius as the min. For all intents when I will be running this on the 11.5 Foot Diameter Track, I will be more interested in just enjoying running it then prototypical accurate look. I'll take it to the local Steam club for that.



I just want to minimize the derailments of the front pilot truck as I am not sure if Accucraft will address the issue of the Front Truck which Greg has pointed out and provided a fix for on his site. I hope they did look into this matter though.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeremiah, 

Bite the bullet and go as large as you can. 
You start pulling a lot of cars you will think a 20' Diameter is not even big enough. 
The bigger the curve the better everything is going to run better.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah, 

Even though I run 1/20.3 narrow gauge engines (ALL 2-8-0's), my minimum radius is 90 inches or 15 foot diameter. I went as large as I could with the space I have. You should go with the largest possible. If you have the space, do it. You will not regret ithe decision.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Do as Gary said go the largest ya can afford or layaway, and or finance, cause ifin ya don't you'll be sorry later. I went with 10ft wish I would have went larger. Sniff Sniff!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah, I already went with the 11.5 FT diameter, but one day down the road I will most likely go bigger. For now, though will I be ok with 11.5 providing I don't have a lot of cars yet? I just don't want to derail the puppy due to tight curves.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I bumped my order up to 12.5 FT Diameter. At this point it is the biggest curve I can afford and more importantly have room for. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to hear you could go a bit bigger you will find that it was not a mistake to buy larger. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah:

In addition to going with the largest diameter your space will permit, another suggestion I give to those starting out is to make your passing siding 1.5 to 2 times longer than the longest train you think that you think you will be running. I've had to lengthen mine twice. Also use the largest switches you can fit in to the layout. I started my with Aristo wide radius (5' radius, 10' diameter). I've replaced those with LGB 18000 series switches (about 8' radius, 16' diameter). All the curves are aristo wide radius (5' radius, 10' diameter). At the time I built my layout (1994) that was the largest radius available, in sectional track. I wish I could have gotten bigger diameters then. At that time I wasn't into flex track. I'm not sure I'm into it now if I ever change my layout.


Chuck


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Chuck. Those are some good tips.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I couldn't go with larger diameter so I went with smaller rolling stock... 
After HO and then On3, a 10' diameter sounded huge, until I did a little computing... 1:24 is the easiest G to use in this; 10'd = 60"r, half of that in O = 30"r and half of that roughly =HO and 15"r 
Very few HO locos could negotiate 15"r... so 10' diameter doesn't look so big.... 

Manufacturers use minimun r/d to get their product on more layouts, not that they look good doing so. 

John


----------

